# AngelEyes hits the second milestone



## Paulfromitaly

*Thank you very much Mrs AngelEyes *


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Wow! 2000 posts already? Way to go AngelEyes!!*

*In this occasion I would like to thank you for all the help you give us, and we couldn't help but noticing your goodness and kindness, so thank you for that too!*

*CONGRATULATIONS and here's to the other thousand!*

*Cristina *


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, AngelEyes!

I appreciate your answers: thorough, thoughtful, and not infrequently highly entertaining.

I hope you continue to keep your gaze on the forum, from up there on cloud nine.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations AngelEyes! 

Mei


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. No te conozco, pero te deseo muchas felicidades y que cumplas mucho más.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## irene.acler

*Congratulations, AngelEyes!*

*Just two simple words for your extreme kindness and goodness: THANK YOU!!*

*Irene*


----------



## Angel.Aura

_*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s ! *_


----------



## nichec

My dearest, 

You are the eternal sunshine


----------



## AngelEyes

*What a wonderful experience it is to come here*
* and see such nice words from all of you!*


Cristina Moreno: *How thoughtful and sweet you are to write congratulations!*
*bibliolept: I must be part Narragonian because it seems we like the same music! Thanks for stopping by. *
*Mei: A fellow cat-lover? You're aces in my book! Thanks.*
*Cubanboy: I took two years of Spanish and can't remember a thing! Would you accept my sincere thank you? *
*irene.acler: Irene, you just keep getting sweeter and sweeter everyday. No wonder I like Italians! Grazie.*
*Angel.aura: Love the name. I also like your aura. Are you waiting for wings? Anyway, thank you.*
*Nichec: What a spectacular friend you've become. *
*I send you my blessings always.*

*And Paulfromitaly: Thank you for beginning this thread. *
*May your most hoped-for Christmas wish come true.*


** 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## dn88

I am a bit too late here, but I couldn't miss such an occasion. 

I've never excelled at expressing my feelings, so I hope you will accept my *H U G E_T H A N K S* and see the message hidden in it. 

Congratulations


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oops, I've missed AngelEyes second milestone! 
Keep it up! 

Bisettes.
 (et bon bout d'an à tous ! )


----------



## kenny4528

Angel,

Sincerely appreciating your contribution to EO and I hope to see you more often in here.

Best regards,

Kenny


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabuena por los dos mil. 

RIU


----------



## Fernita

*Dear AngelEyes, congrats on your 2000 posts and THANKS FOR YOUR GREAT HELP!!!!*
*I wish you all the best!*
*A huge hug,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Bonjules

May I join in the congratulations for my favorite busy bee
and also wish AngelEyes a very merry Christmas and a good
new year.
bj


----------



## Eugin

I think we never shared paths around here, but I always enjoy the way you write your posts in these special part of the forum, so I didn`t want to loose the opportunity to congratulate you and to tell you that I hope you stay with us for a long, long time to keep on offering us your sweet and thoughtful feelings .

 All the best and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## AngelEyes

dn88:*I can understand why she's crazy about you. Thank you for being such a nice guy. This żółta róża stands for friendship and is for you: sniff*

Kenny: It's really nice to know you enjoy my posts. Every time I look at your Avatar, it reminds me of one of my favorite songs, the Theme Song to:  thismovie .

RIU: It's always great meeting members I haven't had a chance to interact with before. Thank you for stopping by here, and I hope to meet you often. Be sure and wave when you run into me! HI

Fernita: Thanks so much for the best wishes and hug, and here's one for you, too!

KaRiNe_Fr:  Thank you! And aren't you proud of me? Because of you, I can do this !

Bonjules: I hope you have a wonderful New Year, too. I thought I'd send you thispicture of me with my thanks for your kind words.

Eugin: *Thank you for your sweet congratulations. I love your Avatar, too. You've inspired me to show the lower half of **myface** here today.*


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## mimi2

Hi, AngelEyes.
Everyone has his/her own gift received from you except me. Did you forget me? 
Congratulations AngelEyes!!!
Thank you for your contributions to the EO forum and your kindness. 
Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Mimi,*
*I could never forget you!*
*Your posts always **make me smile.*
*You are truly one of the sweetest Forum members here.*
*And so...*
*It is my great privilege to bestow *
*this honor on you today:*

Ta-Da!


*Wear them with pride and dignity.*

And thank you for your kindness toward me.


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Trisia

Not just a bit, but very very late (and ashamed).

Congratulations, *AngelEyes*. You're sweet, nice and your answers are always great and one can easily see how clever you are.

I love that you're so smart and kind, and for all the smiles your posts trigger. Thank you.

Best wishes,
Trisia


----------



## AngelEyes

*Ooh...she thinks I'm smart and kind...*​ 
​ 
*Thank you, Trisia!*​ 
*I think you're smart and kind, too. *
*As a way of saying thank you for your sweet congratulations,*
*I'm going to treat you to a *
*deluxe*
*scrumptious*
*gourmet*
*pre- New Year's Eve dinner.*​ 
*BRINGASPOON*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hi Angel Eyes,

Thank you for all your help. I treasure your warmth and spontaneity --
and your willingness to point out that language is fundamentally imaginative and mysterious. 
You bring the American Heartland to WRF ... It's always great to see one of your posts. Stay warm out there in Michigan.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Gambling Camel:*
*Thank you for your sweet congratulations!*
*If you think I help you,*
*don't forget you've helped me!*
*That's what's so great about Mike's Forums here.*
*I'll tell you what:*
*Next time I'm *

*HERE*

*We'll go a few rounds!*



*But be warned:*
*Angels love Wheaties!*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Angel Eyes, That link brought a smile to my face.
I dunno ... If you've been eating lots of Wheaties, it would probably be very one-sided in your favor. Anyway, this is more my NYC cup of tea.


----------



## Saoul

Where was I when this thread was around? 

Sorry to be late AngelEyes and my Kudos for being such a brilliant asset to this place.

Thanks and keep them coming. 

Saoul


----------



## AngelEyes

*Grazie Sauol delle parole gentili.*
* Voi ragazzi italiani del nord siete grandiosi.
*​*
*
*Thank you for your very sweet congratulations.*

*Maybe I need to re-evaluate the charm in humps.*

​ 

*YOUTAKETHEBLONDEI'LLTAKETHEONEINTHETURBAN*


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Saoul

AngelEyes said:


> *Grazie Sauol delle parole gentili.*
> * Voi ragazzi italiani del nord siete grandiosi.
> *​
> *Thank you for your very sweet congratulations.*
> 
> *Maybe I need to re-evaluate the charm in humps.*
> 
> ​
> 
> *YOUTAKETHEBLONDEI'LLTAKETHEONEINTHETURBAN*
> 
> 
> *AngelEyes*​



You surely have to! I mean, humps are cool!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hump? What hump???


----------



## sam1978

I must apologize for my being late, too!
Congratulations!!


----------



## AngelEyes

*Grazie, Sam.*​ 
*I like Italy for its:*
*Food*
*Flowers*
*Turquoise waters*
*Its family traditions*
*Its romantic landscapes*
*Its seductive language*
*Its historical preservations*
*Its passion*
*Its operas*​ 
_And yes...let's not forget it's hot-blooded men._​ 
*To thank you for your kind congratulations, *
*I'll share with you one of my particular favorites:*​ 
*YUM*​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## sam1978

AngelEyes said:


> *Grazie, Sam.*​
> *I like Italy for its:*
> *Food*
> *Flowers*
> *Turquoise waters*
> *Its family traditions*
> *Its romantic landscapes*
> *Its seductive language*
> *Its historical preservations*
> *Its passion*
> *Its operas*​
> _And yes...let's not forget it's hot-blooded men._​
> *To thank you for your kind congratulations, *
> *I'll share with you one of my particular favorites:*​
> *YUM*​
> 
> *AngelEyes*​



Ohhhh! Thank you!


----------



## bibliolept

Yes, between Saoul and Gambling Camel, "humps" may yet see their deviant reputation rectified.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Yes, Humpy is back. I do like a party!  
Unfortunately, I always have to worry about bumping into people and stepping on toes.

Angel Eyes, I just finished reading one of your posts, and I am so impressed with how you try to really understand why a non-native speaker can't make sense of English. 
I hear the novelist in you trying to imagine a character's point of view. 
Brava !!


----------



## AngelEyes

*Wow...humorous humps and really cool compliments.*

*What can I say?*

*Thank you...*

*Angel*_*Eyes *_
_*...*sporting only one eyelid..._


----------

